# Sunny Tires --SN3800...Anyone Try Them?



## Dubbington (Oct 26, 2005)

The Khumo's on my Jetta are gone. I replaced one and should have replaced them all. 
I found these tires and can pick them up locally. 
They are Sunny SN3800 225/40/18 tires and will be replacing Khumo Ecsta tires purchased in 2004. I have put about 30k on these Khumos. 
what do you think?
Will they get me 30k miles? My '03 Jetta Auto GLS is lowered with H/R race and koni yellows
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...7.m29
Thanks
Rc


----------



## Moose-LandTran (Jun 21, 2008)

Old Dunlop tread pattern.
Sunnys ain't bad, but like any budget tyre they won't last that long. They'll do, but they won't be as good as Falkens.
You won't see 30k out of them. Maybe half that.


----------



## Dubbington (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Moose-LandTran)*

15k? Really? Hmmm....I dont drive hard at all and 15k is about a year of driving. They would only cost me $240 plus balance/mounting


----------



## Moose-LandTran (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbington)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbington* »_15k? Really? Hmmm....I dont drive hard at all and 15k is about a year of driving. They would only cost me $240 plus balance/mounting

Budget tyres contain more natural rubber than premium tyres, which use lots of synthetics. The natural rubber is softer and therefore wears out sooner. Driving style does have a lot to do with it, but i really can't see these making 30k. My car did 37k on the original rears (Conti SuperContact) but they're 195/65R15Vs and the car's never been driven hard.
It may be possible, but don't count on it. Maybe ~20k if you're light-footed.


----------



## Dubbington (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Moose-LandTran)*

anyone else?


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Sunny Tires --SN3800...Anyone Try Them? (Dubbington)*

there dirt cheap, im thinkin bout tryin them as well.


----------

